# D&D reference from Wizards of Waverly Place



## NewJeffCT (Nov 21, 2009)

Might be the first reference to the show on here...

My daughter likes the show, so I was watching it with her the other day and the main character's somewhat geeky older brother, Justin, and a friend of his were playing a game called *Dungeons & Gargoyles*.  They were then asked to be joined by 3 hot models, which stunned the two geeky guys.  The lead model then said something like, "just because I'm a model doesn't mean I'm not smart."

but, they then cut to the scene of the girl using her magic missile spell to do something and Justin being surprised at how well she was playing.  But, they had a complete tabletop there with books, miniatures, terrain and a big d20.

Then, Justin said something like, "I can't believe I'm playing Dungeons & Gargoyles with models."

To which one model said, "You've been saying that every 5 minutes."

And Justin replied, "And I'm going to keep saying it until it's not true." or something like that.

Thought it was cute, but I had to explain to my daughter that it was funny because not too many girls play D&D.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah I saw that episode too - my son (age 9) watches _that channe_l constantly (I have to fight him to get the remote so I can switch over to Avatar)

I also thought it was cute and had a chuckle


----------



## fba827 (Nov 22, 2009)

I read posts list this (re: child watching disney channel obsessivly and trying to change the channel is like trying to tell the child he/she can't have dessert) and it makes me think somehow the three of us (and others) are sharing the same life


----------



## ssampier (Nov 22, 2009)

That's an old episode. 

Not that I watch The Disney Channel or WoWP.

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 22, 2009)

fba827 said:


> I read posts list this (re: child watching disney channel obsessivly and trying to change the channel is like trying to tell the child he/she can't have dessert) and it makes me think somehow the three of us (and others) are sharing the same life




Lol preach on brother!

disney is a curse there is just so much tweeny sit-com starlet-cum-pop star a man can take. I'm even starting to sing along to Miley Cyrus songs


----------



## NewJeffCT (Nov 22, 2009)

Tonguez said:


> Lol preach on brother!
> 
> disney is a curse there is just so much tweeny sit-com starlet-cum-pop star a man can take. I'm even starting to sing along to Miley Cyrus songs




and, I found myself humming, "careful not to mess with the balance of things... because everything is not what it seems" this morning.

And, that's the theme song of Wizards of Waverly Place.

With my daughter, though, Wizards is on at 7pm on weeknights, so it works out well that she eats dinner, finishes her schoolwork & her piano practice right around 7pm.  I usually give her the choice of what show she wants to watch - Wizards, Suite Life on Deck, Hannah Montana or Phineas & Ferb, and she'll pick Wizards.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Dec 8, 2009)

Awww ain't it cute - you have small children that watch WoWP... my daughter is _*16*_... I have to wrench the remote out of her hands when it comes on.....

Phineas & Ferb are cool though --  "Hey is that Love Handel?"


----------

